# wafer thin chicken & ham



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Just wondering if it's ok to give dogs wafer thin chicken & ham?? Had a bit of wafer thin chicken left over & have put some in Mollys kong-it's taken her 10mins to get out & she's loving it!! Never thought of using it before but just wondering if it has too much salt etc??


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Its ok occasionally as a treat but I wouldn't use it regullary as it does tend to have a high salt content.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

You can buy fresh meat cut into slices pre-packed or at the deli counter of any supermarket rather than the wafer thin stuff. Doesn't cost much more, it's much better for your sarnies, and even better for you're dog if you're going to start sharing


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the replies......i try to vary what Molly gets in her kongs but it gets difficult to think of new things,so i suppose if i only give it her once per week it'll be fine. Will have a look at deli meats-never think of using the deli counter


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I get the liver sausage off the deli counter for stuffing kongs occasionally
Loving making fish4dogs salmon mousse frozen ones at the mo, they last ages!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Like said, it'll be fine very occasionally, but it's high in fat and salt. Fresh, cooked (or even better, raw) meats are best.


----------

